# Probleme beim Maßstabrechnen



## Schlamm (5. Juli 2009)

Hoo Leute,

hehe, ich weiß die Frage ist doof, aber ihr könnt mir bestimmt helfen...

Ich habe ein Dach von 15m länge. Nun soll ich die Länge im Maßstab von 1:200 bestimmen. Also in mm. Sind das jetzt 7,5cm oder 7,5mm? Weil ich das Zeichnen soll und ich mein, ganz schön wenig zu zeichnen bei 7,5mm xD 

Wie rechne ich das?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2009)

sind 7,5cm. der maßstab sagt ja, dass 1cm in der zeichnung 200cm in der wirklichkeit sind. du rechnest also 15 x 100 udn teilst das dann durch 200. und raus kommen 7,5cm =)


----------



## schnupfen770 (5. Juli 2009)

Oder mit mm:

15m = 15.000 mm

Gesucht wird also 200:1, also nimmt man 15.000 : 200, sind 75 (mm), also 7,5cm.

Um das zu zeichnen, braucht man nichtmal Millimeterpapier, 7,5cm sind 15 Kästchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

